# SPECIFIC CARBOHYDRATE DIET



## figling (Jul 7, 2003)

I've been tested for celiac disease and don't have it but on top of classic IBS (alternating D and C) am clearly lactose intolerant, have many allergies, have atopic dermatitis, asthma, gastritis, thyroid disease, MVP, and panic attacks! I can't help but think these are all related. Have made many lifestyle changes over the years--including meditation and dietary modifications--that have helped, but I'm allergic or sensitive to most medicications.I've seen the SBC diet recommended on the web with comments from lots of people with Crohns and IBD who say it works, but can't find comments from IBS sufferers who've used it. Has anybody here done so? I'm afraid that cutting so many foods out of my diet will be hazardous to my health in other ways, and don't want to do so without some evidence that it might be effective for me. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I used SCD diet for UC but it didn't help one bit. No diet alone can bring remission to anyone with IBD, unless symptoms are incredibly mild. I don't have IBS.It's also restrictive & for me, uses too many insoluble fibres such a veggies & nuts (many recipes contain almond flour or ground almonds).The diet is low on B vits if you aren't a meat eater (I'm not). Have you seen Heather Van Vorus' dietwww.firstyearibs/day3learn.htmlThis uses mainly soluble fibre which binds Diarreah & gets Constipation moving along. It helped me a lot, eased pain & bloating.


----------

